# Mainboard wassergekühlt noch sinnvoll?



## Paktai (16. Oktober 2012)

*Mainboard wassergekühlt noch sinnvoll?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich liebäugle grade mit neuer Hardware, da ich endlich meinen Sockel 775 ablösen möchte (Leitungstechnisch zwar noch voll in Ordnung, aber leider hakts schon überall ein wenig :/ [Vermute RAM oder Mainboard ist am Sterben]).
Genauergesagt wäre meine Ziel-Hardware folgendes:


Asus Sabertooth Z77 (ASUS - Mainboards- ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77)
Intel Core i7 3770K "Ivy Bridge"
RAM such ich mir noch extra, tut aber nichts zur Sache
Grafikkarte (ATI HD 5870) bleibt.

So nun zur Frage:
Beim aktuellen Rechner mit Asus Rampage Formula Mainboard (Sockel 775), habe ich meine Wasserkühlung auch über North-/Southbridge und die Spannungswandler des Mainboards gezogen, da es damals so empfohlen wurde.

Was ich mich nun frage, was mir meine Internetrecherche leider nicht beantworten konnte:

Ist das heutzutage noch nötig oder reichen die Kühlrippen am Board? (Durch die Wasserkühlung herrscht im Gehäuse [Obsidian 800D] natürlich verminderter Luftzug,  da die Lüfter mit nur 500 U/min laufen)


Danke schon mal im Voraus!

mfg Paktai


----------



## Seru1195 (16. Oktober 2012)

Sollte heutzutage kein Problem mehr sein.Habe ein Hitziges Mainboard (Formula 4), habe zwar auch einen Wasserkühler verbaut, ging aber auch ohne. Die Spawas halten bis 100 Grad aus. Wenn du es nicht mit OC übertreibst, sollten die Kühler der MB nicht mehr als 40 Grad warm werden.


----------



## mo5qu1to (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mainboard wassergekühlt noch sinnvoll?*

Solange ein Luftzug da ist, sollte es kein Problem sein. Nur bei einem gänzlich passiven System würde ich zusätzlich NB / SB und Spannungswandler mit Wasser kühlen.


----------



## Research (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mainboard wassergekühlt noch sinnvoll?*

Kann man, muss man aber nicht. Wie schon gesagt: Ein Luftzug reicht. Sonst hier: ASRock > Z77 OC Formula


----------



## Superwip (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mainboard wassergekühlt noch sinnvoll?*

Kommt auf das Board an... den Chipsatz zu kühlen ist heute jedenfalls kaum noch sinnvoll, wenn dann sollten die SpaWas gekühlt werden. Auf manchen Boards sind die SpaWas mit großzügig dimensionierten Heatpipe Kühlern ausgestattet, das sollte in der Regel bequem ausreichen; bei manchen Boards mit unterdimensioniertem Passiv-Alukühlblock kann eine Kühlung dagegen schon sinnvoll sein.

Was dein MB im speziellen betrifft bin ich mir nicht sicher... wenn du den Mainboard lüfter stillegst und stark übertaktest könnte es schon kritisch werden. Faustregel: wenn du dich verbrennst wenn du den Kühlkörper unter CPU Last berührst ist eine WaKü vielleicht sinnvoll.


----------



## L-man (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mainboard wassergekühlt noch sinnvoll?*

ich habe es ohne Luftzug versucht, das ging nicht aber mit einem 14er Lüfter in der Seitenwand im Leerlauf geht es von den Temperaturen her.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mainboard wassergekühlt noch sinnvoll?*

Wie schon geschrieben wurde,ist das bei den heutigen Boards nicht notwendig.Aber es sieht verdammt gut aus!


----------



## Uter (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mainboard wassergekühlt noch sinnvoll?*



mozzquito schrieb:


> Nur bei einem gänzlich passiven System würde ich zusätzlich NB / SB und Spannungswandler mit Wasser kühlen.


Eine NB gibt es bei 1155 nicht und die SB benötigt keine Kühlung. Zu den Spawas s.u.



Superwip schrieb:


> [...]bei manchen Boards mit unterdimensioniertem Passiv-Alukühlblock kann eine Kühlung dagegen schon sinnvoll sein.


 Es gibt praktisch keine unterdimensionierte Spawa-Kühler. Gigabyte hatte selbst mal zugegeben, dass sie v.a. Kühler verbauen, weil sich die Boards so besser verkaufen. Bei extremen oc sieht die Sache natürlich etwas anders aus, aber im typischen Bereich, in dem die meisten Leute mit dem i7 3770k übertakten benötigt man keine Wakü für die Spawas.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mainboard wassergekühlt noch sinnvoll?*

Egal,sieht aber gut aus.


----------



## Superwip (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mainboard wassergekühlt noch sinnvoll?*



> Es gibt praktisch keine unterdimensionierte Spawa-Kühler.


 
Also mein AsRock X79 Extreme 4M ist da etwa ein krasses Gegenbeispiel: unter CPU Last (Ohne OC!!) wird der simple Passiv-Alukühlblock nachweislich mindestens 115°C heiß (der Kühlblock, nicht die MOSFETs selbst!); dabei erhitzt er auch die umliegenden Elkos bedenklich.

Aber wenigstens hat der Chipsatzkühler auf dem selben Board einen eigenen Lüfter 

Am Wochenende wird das Teil (im Meinem Fall) dann hoffentlich endlich unter Wasser gesetzt.

Vor allem für Sockel 1155 gibt es ja auch (billigere) Boards, deren SpaWas überhaupt keine Kühlkörper besitzen oder bestenfalls kleine Alufinnen; spätestens mit OC und länger anliegender CPU Last kann das problematisch werden auch wenn ein Sandy Bridge-E unter Last bis zu ~doppelt so viel Abwärme hat wie ein Ivy Bridge, ähnliches gilt auch für die SpaWas.

Beispiele für (prinzipiell OC taugliche!) Boards mit fragwürdiger SpaWa Kühlung wären etwa das AsRock Z77M, das MSI Z77A-G41 oder das Gigabyte GA-Z77M-D3H (SpaWas jeweils komplett ohne Kühlkörper)

Um besser einschätzen zu können mit welchen Werten man es hier zu tun hat:

Auf meinem AsRock X79 Extreme 4M kommen etwa 24 Leistungs MOSFETs vom Typ 4935N zum Einsatz; laut Hersteller haben sie jeweils eine maximale, Abwärme (beim Betrieb mit Kühlkörper, ansonsten kurzzeitig) von 2,1W (macht also insgesamt stattliche ~50W Theoretische, Maximalabwärme für alle- in der Praxis ist es wahrscheinlich eher die Hälfte- immerhin), sie halten allerdings auch mindestens 150°C aus, was im Fall meines MBs auch ziemlich ausgereizt wird.


Eine Wasserkühlung des Chipsatzes ist aber wirklich völlig unnötig, es sei denn es gibt wirklich praktisch keinen Luftstrom und die Alternative ist ein wirklich mickriger Passiv Alukühlkörper.

Ein X79 Chipsatz hat eine TDP von 7,8W, alle anderen 7er Chipsätze (Desktop) haben lediglich 6,7W, diese überschaubaren Grenzen werden dabei praktisch nie ausgereizt, auch mit OC oder unter CPU Last steigt die Abwärme nicht oder nur geringfügig. Alle aktuellen Intel Chipsätze beginnen sich bei 108°C zu drosseln und sollten prinzipiell bis zu 120°C überleben.


Zum Vergleich Chipsätze, bei denen Kühlung noch sinnvoll war/ist:

Intel X58: 28,6W TDP Northbridge (+Anstieg bei OC!) + 4,5W Southbridge
Intel X48: 30,5W TDP Northbridge (+ Anstieg bei OC!) + 4,5W Southbridge
AMD 990FX: 19,6W TDP Northbridge (+ Anstieg bei OC!) + 4W Southbridge
AMD 890GX: 25W TDP Northbridge (inkl. IGP, +Anstieg bei OC!) + 4W Southbridge


----------



## Paktai (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mainboard wassergekühlt noch sinnvoll?*



Superwip schrieb:


> ...
> Zum Vergleich Chipsätze, bei denen Kühlung noch sinnvoll war/ist:
> 
> Intel X58: 28,6W TDP Northbridge (+Anstieg bei OC!) + 4,5W Southbridge
> ...


 
Was auch erklärt, warum es mir damals empfohlen wurde. (X48)

Danke an euch alle. Dann werde ich das Mainboard ohne Kühler lassen. Gut aussehen tut mein Casemod auch ohne zur Genüge und Geld spare ich so auch.


----------



## Uter (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mainboard wassergekühlt noch sinnvoll?*



Lumpensammler schrieb:


> Egal,sieht aber gut aus.


 Geschmackssache. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Also mein AsRock X79 Extreme 4M ist da etwa ein krasses Gegenbeispiel: unter CPU Last (Ohne OC!!) wird der Simple Passiv Alukühlblock nachweislich mindestens 115°C heiß (der Kühlblock, nicht die MOSFETs selbst!); dabei erhitzt er auch die umliegenden Elkos bedenklich.


 Das ist dann aber auch ein Fehler bzw. sehr kritisch von AsRock kalkuliert worden.



Superwip schrieb:


> Beispiele für (prinzipiell OC taugliche!) Boards mit fragwürdiger SpaWa Kühlung wären etwa das AsRock Z77M, das MSI Z77A-G41 oder das Gigabyte GA-Z77M-D3H (SpaWas jeweils komplett ohne Kühlkörper)


 Mit einem gewissen Luftstrom im Gehäuse kann man mit diesen Boards ja auch übertakten, wenn man es nicht übertreibt und sie bieten deutlich weniger Oberfläche als Spawas mit Kühlkörpern.



Superwip schrieb:


> Auf meinem AsRock X79 Extreme 4M kommen etwa 24 Leistungs MOSFETs vom Typ 4935N zum Einsatz; laut Hersteller haben sie jeweils eine maximale, Abwärme (beim Betrieb mit Kühlkörper, ansonsten kurzzeitig) von 2,1W (macht also insgesamt stattliche ~50W Theoretische, Maximalabwärme für alle- in der Praxis ist es wahrscheinlich eher die Hälfte- immerhin), sie halten allerdings auch mindestens 150°C aus, was im Fall meines MBs auch ziemlich ausgereizt wird.


 Wenn man das Delta mit der Oberfläche und der Verlustleistung verrechnet, dann ist das unproblematischer als Passivkühler für die CPU.


----------



## Paktai (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mainboard wassergekühlt noch sinnvoll?*



Research schrieb:


> Kann man, muss man aber nicht. Wie schon gesagt: Ein Luftzug reicht. Sonst hier: ASRock > Z77 OC Formula


 Hui, das kannte ich gar nicht. Hatte eigentlich nach sowas Ausschau gehalten, aber nicht gefunden. sieht sehr interessant aus, danke!
Du weißt nicht zufällig was das da druaf für Schlauchanschlüsse sind? Bzw. ob da ein 16/10er Schlauch draufpasst?


----------



## steinschock (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mainboard wassergekühlt noch sinnvoll?*

Bei den Anschlüssen zählt nur das Gewinde, meist 1/4" 
So oder so gibt es immer Anschlüsse wo 10er Schlauch draufpasst.


----------



## Paktai (17. Oktober 2012)

steinschock schrieb:


> Bei den Anschlüssen zählt nur das Gewinde, meist 1/4"
> So oder so gibt es immer Anschlüsse wo 10er Schlauch draufpasst.


 Aber die Tüllen sind beim Asrock Board ja schon fix drauf, deswegen frag ich. 

Konnte es mittlerweile in Erfahrung bringen. Falls es wen interessiert: Die Schlauchtüllen sind für 10mm Schlauch *mit *Schlauchklemmen oder 3/8" Schlauch (9,5mm) *ohne *Schlauchklemmen.


----------



## Uter (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mainboard wassergekühlt noch sinnvoll?*

Ich persönlich würde keine ungesicherten Tüllen nutzen, schon gar nicht, wenn die Tüllen nicht erprobt sind und direkt das Board betroffen ist. Abgesehen davon scheint der Kühler aus Alu zu sein, dass würde ich nach Möglichkeit nicht in den Wakü-Kreislauf aufnehmen.

btw: 
Bitte keine Doppelposts.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mainboard wassergekühlt noch sinnvoll?*

Anzumerken wäre vielleicht noch, dass das gewählte Mainboard über eine Plastikisolierung verfügt und deswegen z.T. schon beim Einsatz von Towerkühlern eine aktive Belüftung benötigen soll...


----------



## Paktai (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mainboard wassergekühlt noch sinnvoll?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Anzumerken wäre vielleicht noch, dass das gewählte Mainboard über eine Plastikisolierung verfügt und deswegen z.T. schon beim Einsatz von Towerkühlern eine aktive Belüftung benötigen soll...


 Meinst du damit das Asus Sabertooth oder das Asrock OC Formula?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mainboard wassergekühlt noch sinnvoll?*

Das Sabertooth logischerweise.


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mainboard wassergekühlt noch sinnvoll?*

plastikisolierung? du meinst dieses "thermal armor" -ding? schick aussehen tut es ja, aber wegen den temps hab ich da auch so meine bedenken...


----------



## N30S (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mainboard wassergekühlt noch sinnvoll?*

Das Maximus V Formula hat das auch so:
ASUS - Mainboards- ASUS Maximus V Formula

Finde das Board persönlich besser..


----------

